
Green Space Is Good for Mental Health - dyukqu
https://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/images/145305/green-space-is-good-for-mental-health
======
vikramkr
I hope we see more and more green space anywhere. Suburbs never seem to create
"true" green space for me, there are more trees sure but it feels so
artificial. Urban parks are much more compelling, and higher density means we
can preserve more green space untouched by human development for parks and
hiking and all

